# Mahnung von Intexus



## Anonymous (14 Mai 2004)

Hallo an alle, ich brauche Hilfe. 
wie fang ich an. Meine Telekomrechnung beinhaltete im Februar 2 Dialer-Kosten, die aber unter den Einzelverbindungsnachweisen mit  PSR-Offline bezeichnet waren. Auf meinen Einspruch, daß ich die angegebenen Nummern gar nicht kenne, daß ich zu dieser Zeit im Internet war und kostenlose gifs runtergeladen habe, auf keine kosten aufmerksam gemacht worden bin etc. habe ich eine  Küzung des Betrages vorgenommen. Hierauf  teilte mir die Telekom, nachdem sie mir zwischenzeitlich eine Mahnung gesandt hatte, den Betreiber dieser Nummern mit, die Fa. Intexus (Mainpean), es handele sich um einen seriören Anbieter und es bestehe kein Grund zur Kürzung der Rechnung. Die Nummern waren 090090000585 und -583. Unter "Dialerschutz" habe ich sie nicht als registrierte Nummern gefunden. Mein Antivir -  Programm hat mir später ein "kostenverursachendes Programm" gemeldet, was ich blöderweise löschen lies.

Ich habe also in einem zweiten Schreiben die Art der Offline-Berechnung durchdie Telekom moniert als auch den Tatbestand, daß ich nicht auf Kosten aufmerksam gemacht worden bin und beide Nummern bei der Reg TP nicht registriert sind, es sich somit mitnichten um einen seriösen Anbieter handele. Ich bestand auf der Beibehaltung der Kürzung meiner Rechnung. Desweiteren hatte ich darauf bestanden, zukünftig alle Einzelnachweise korrekt aufzuführen, da seit der letzten Rechnung manche Telefonate nur noch mit den Gebühren aufgeführt werden, jedoch ohne Datum, Einheiten etc.  

Vor ca. 5Tagen erhielt ich einen Brief der T Com, in welchem man sich auf meinen obigen Brief bezieht, und man bedauert, daß "Sie Anlaß zur Reklamation haben. Wir haben Ihr Schreiben in die Bearbeitung gegeben und bitten Sie daher noch um etwas Geduls, bis wir mit den Ergebnissen unserer Überprüfung wieder auf Sie zukommen". 

So weit so gut.

Heute nun, ca. 1 woche nach dem obigen schreiben der T Com,  erhalte ich ein Schreiben einer RA-Kanzlei ... & Kollegen  aus Heidelberg, in welchem erklärt wird, daß man im Namen der Deutsche Telekom AG handele, daß es sich bei den Dialer-Nummern um die Anwahl von Servicenummern handele, und daß  u.a. nach  Entscheidung des BGH v. 22. Nov. 2001 (III ZR 5/01) eine Zahlungsverpflichtung für die Anwahl dieser Nummern bestünde. "Wir wurden daher beauftragt, das gerichtliche Mahnverfahren einzuleiten und die Zwangsvollstreckung gegen Sie zu betreiben." Sie setzen mir eine Frist bis zum 28.5, bzw. bieten sie eine ratenzahlung an.

Ich bin weiterhin der Meinung, daß, abgesehen von der Tatsache, daß mir diese Kosten durch nichts bewußt gemacht wurden, (heute sehen diese Internetseiten bereits anders aus),  diese Dialer nicht als Offlineverbindung hätten berechnet werden dürfen, und sie außerdem nicht registriert sind, und damit eine Zahlung nicht zu leisten wäre, wie ich es im Dialerschutz gelesen habe.

Ist meine Auffassung richtig? Was mache ich, wenn ein gerichtliches Mahnverfahren während meiner Urlaubszeit eintrifft?


----------



## Aaron (14 Mai 2004)

Registrierung wurde zurückgenommen. Die Rücknahme ist noch nicht bestandskräftig.


----------



## Anonymous (14 Mai 2004)

Mahnung von Intexus? Die haben gemahnt?

Atze


----------



## Antidialer (14 Mai 2004)

Das kommt nicht von der Dialerfirma, sondern von der Telekom. Die Anwälte dürften Seiler und Co sein.

Wenn die Registrierung der Dialer zurückgenommen wurde, besteht keine Zahlungspflicht. Der liebe Anwalt kann schreiben was er will, wenn es hart auf hart kommt, geht er damit vor Gericht gnadenlos baden!


----------



## Aka-Aka (14 Mai 2004)

Antidialer schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn die Registrierung der Dialer zurückgenommen wurde, besteht keine Zahlungspflicht. Der liebe Anwalt kann schreiben was er will, wenn es hart auf hart kommt, geht er damit vor Gericht gnadenlos baden!



Kann er wirklich schreiben, was er will? Kann er drohen mit einer unberechtigten Forderung?

Ich hab mich nicht nur alle Dialer geblättert...

 @090090000585 

 @090090000583


----------



## Dino (14 Mai 2004)

@Gast

Wenn die Registrierung zurückgezogen wurde, besteht keine Zahlungspflicht - sagt die RegTP. Was mich an dieser Aussage immer ein bisschen stört, ist die kleine Einschränkung "nach Ansicht der RegTP". Damit hat meiner Meinung nach der User ein gewisses Restrisiko am Hals.
Aber sei es drum, ich würde es dennoch durchziehen.

Ich staune aber immer wieder, wenn hier Berichte über das Verhalten der Telekom auftauchen. Mannomann, wenn mir meine Autowerkstatt dämlich kommen würde, würden die in Zukunft nicht mal mehr 'n Ölwechsel an meiner Karre machen und der nächste Neuwagen wäre garantiert nicht von diesem Händler. Aber anscheinend ist die Treue der Telekomkunden unkaputtbar! Irgendwie scheinen sich viele Telekom-Mitarbeiter immer noch im Lichte eines Monopols zu sonnen und legen nach wie vor eine Behördenmentalität an den Tag. Ich weiß nicht, ob sich dort eine "Scheißegallaune" oder Frust breitgemacht hat oder was sonst der Grund ist, am Ast zu sägen, auf dem man sitzt. Es müsste doch eigentlich jedem Mitarbeiter klar sein, dass jeder Kunde, der abwandert, ein wenig an seinem Stuhl sägt. Immerhin sind es doch die Kunden, aus deren Gebühren sich die Gehälter finanzieren, oder irre ich mich da. Oder nehmen es die meisten Kunden trotz bestehender Alternativen immer noch hin, wenn man sie so abbügelt?
Bei mir war der erste Verar.......versuch auch gleichzeitig der letzte. Damals ging es allerdings nicht um Dialer...


----------



## Antidialer (14 Mai 2004)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Kann er wirklich schreiben, was er will? Kann er drohen mit einer unberechtigten Forderung?
> 
> Ich hab mich nicht nur alle Dialer geblättert...
> 
> ...



Beim Inkasso geht es vor allem darum, so viel Druck wie möglich zu erzeugen. Selbst wenn den Inkassofirmen oder -anwälten klar ist, das die Forderung zu Unrecht besteht, wird versucht, den Gläubiger zur Zahlung zu bewegen. Leider geben über 90 % der Betroffenen spätestens nach dem Mahnbescheid auf und zahlen. 

Natürlich kann ein Anwalt nicht schreiben, was er will (das war auch eher als Redensart gemeint), aber er kann mit gerichtlichem Mahnverfahren u.ä. drohen. Selbst wenn die Forderung vor Gericht keine Chance hätte, genügt allein das Schreiben eines Rechtsanwalts mit der Formulierung "... gerichtliches Mahnverfahren", um die Mehrheit zur Zahlung zu bewegen.


----------



## dotshead (14 Mai 2004)

@Dino 

Also ich bin selber zufriedener T-Com-Nutzer,  mein Mobile geht über T-mobile und mein Internet-Zugang über T-online.  



> Was mich an dieser Aussage immer ein bisschen stört, ist die kleine Einschränkung "nach Ansicht der RegTP". Damit hat meiner Meinung nach der User ein gewisses Restrisiko am Hals.



Nicht nur ein gewissen Restrisko, IMHO das gesamte Risiko. Bis zu einer BGH-Entscheidung dürften die Befugnisse der RegTP leider wohl unklar sein.



> Mannomann, wenn mir meine Autowerkstatt dämlich kommen würde, würden die in Zukunft nicht mal mehr 'n Ölwechsel an meiner Karre machen und der nächste Neuwagen wäre garantiert nicht von diesem Händler. Aber anscheinend ist die Treue der Telekomkunden unkaputtbar! Irgendwie scheinen sich viele Telekom-Mitarbeiter immer noch im Lichte eines Monopols zu sonnen und legen nach wie vor eine Behördenmentalität an den Tag.



Sei doch froh, dass du einen anderen Anbieter als  das grosse T hast. Stell dir vor es gibt Gegenden, in denen die angeblichen "Mitbewerber" nicht mal bzw. in näherer Zukunft diese Dienste anbieten. 

Ich bleib bei GNU/Linux und weiter Dialerfrei. Übrigens unabhängig vom Provider. )


----------



## dvill (14 Mai 2004)

> Nicht nur ein gewissen Restrisko, IMHO das gesamte Risiko. Bis zu einer BGH-Entscheidung dürften die Befugnisse der RegTP leider wohl unklar sein.


So ein Quatsch ...

Dietmar Vill


----------



## dotshead (14 Mai 2004)

Lieber Dietmar,

ich denke auch die RegTP beschäftigt Juristen, die sich mit der Materie beschäftigen. Warum sollte also eine Behörde mit schwammigen Begriffen wie: "nach Ansicht der RegTP" arbeiten, wenn definitiv kein Zahlungsanspruch besteht?

Wenn die RegTP so sicher ist, würde sie doch sicher schreiben: "für Dialer, denen die Registrierung entzogen wurde, besteht kein Zahlungsanspruch."

Naja soll mir egal sein.


----------



## Qoppa (14 Mai 2004)

dotshead schrieb:
			
		

> > Damit hat meiner Meinung nach der User ein gewisses Restrisiko am Hals.
> 
> 
> 
> Nicht nur ein gewissen Restrisko, IMHO das gesamte Risiko.



Man sollte hier vielleicht einmal klarstellen, daß es um das Restrisiko geht, daß es überhaupt zu einem Prozeß kommt. Wie das Risiko aussieht, einen Prozeß auch noch zu verlieren, darüber informiert sehr aufschlußreich
http://www.dialerundrecht.de/urteile.htm
Das Verhältnis von grün zu rot ist hier das Interessante.

Übrigens ist Telekom/Seiler bisher offenbar eher zurückhaltend mit dem Prozessieren. Klugerweise. Seiler hat sich wohl eher auf eine Drohtaktik verlegt ...


----------



## dotshead (14 Mai 2004)

@Quoppa
Es geht doch nicht wirklich um das Restrisiko? Klar und zu Recht sind die letzten Urteile verbraucherfreundlich ausgefallen. Meine Frage war eher grundsätzlicher Natur. Warum schreibt die RegTP nicht: "Für diese Dialer besteht keine Zahlungspflicht" sondern "nach Ansicht der RegTP"? Meine Frage war ganz klar juristischer Natur, aber für solche grundsätzlichen Fragen wird man ja mit "So ein Quatsch" abgewatscht.


----------



## Qoppa (15 Mai 2004)

Ich denke, eben weil sie eine Behörde ist. Sie kann ja nur ihre eigene Rechtsauffassung bekunden (die wie die jeder anderen Behörde gerichtlich anfechtbar ist, - darauf hat dvill ja öfters hingewiesen, deswegen wohl Abwatsche).

Ist also nur korrekt. Letztlich nicht anders als wenn Du schreibst "nach Ansicht von dotshead". Nur daß die RegTP offenbar - das entnehme ich jedenfalls den Beiträgen von dvill - sehr genau prüft, bevor sie etwas verlautbart. Daher Anfechtung unwahrscheinlich, daher aber auch das behördengemäße Tempo ...


----------



## Anonymous (15 Mai 2004)

.

Hat einer genaue Zahlen, wieoft die Regtp Bescheide (wie die der Rückziehung der Registrierung) wiederrufen musste? 

Lothar


----------



## dvill (15 Mai 2004)

Mein Hinweis war notwendig, weil dieses Forum eine Funktion erfüllt. Hier lesen oft Neulinge mit, die mangels Erfahrung die Qualität der Beiträge nicht sicher einstufen können.

Sie lesen die aktuellsten Beiträge und beginnen dann, sich eine Meinung zu bilden. Wir sollten also offensichtlichen Unsinn nicht unkommentiert stehen lassen.

Die Befugnisse der Regulierungsbehörde sind klar geregelt und warten sicherlich nicht auf eine Entscheidung des BGHs.

Die Rechtsauffassungen der RegTP sind begründet und müssen hier nicht durch beliebige, freie Erfindungen in Zweifel gezogen werden. Die konkreten Entscheidungen zu Rücknahmen von Registrierungen sind alle gerichtsfest, soweit bis heute bekannt. Insbesondere ist für die erste Entscheidung über 400.000 Dialer die volle Bandbreite der Widerspruchsmöglichkeiten durchgeorgelt worden und die Entscheidung ist bestandskräftig.

Ich sehe die zahlreichen Versuche, Betroffene durch Drohungen und Falschinformationen in ihrer Widerstandskraft im Inkassoverfahren zu verunsichern, grundsätzlich positiv, weil sie zeigen, dass dieses Forum wirkt. Andererseits sollten überflüssige Verunsicherungen nicht unwidersprochen stehen bleiben, mit Rücksicht auf Forumsneulinge.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (15 Mai 2004)

Weis eigentlich jemand ob die Firmen deren Dialer von der REGTP entzogen wurden Widerspruch eingelegt haben ?

Oder ist das was die REGTP da gesagt/getan hat jetzt rechtsgültig ?


----------



## galdikas (15 Mai 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Heute nun, ca. 1 woche nach dem obigen schreiben der T Com,  erhalte ich ein Schreiben einer RA-Kanzlei ... & Kollegen  aus Heidelberg, in welchem erklärt wird, daß man im Namen der Deutsche Telekom AG handele, daß es sich bei den Dialer-Nummern um die Anwahl von Servicenummern handele, und daß  u.a. nach  Entscheidung des BGH v. 22. Nov. 2001 (III ZR 5/01) eine Zahlungsverpflichtung für die Anwahl dieser Nummern bestünde.



Die Telekom hat meiner Ansicht nach kein Forderungsrecht gegen Dich ( weder von der Intexus GmbH durch Abtretung erworben, noch in Höhe eines eigenen Vergütungsanspruchs aus der Erbringung eigenverantworteter Mehrwertdienste erlangt).

*1. BGH*
"Nimmt der Anschlußkunde [ Anm.: des Betreibers eines Telekommunikationsnetzes für die Öffentlichkeit ] einen sogenannten Mehrwertdienst in Anspruch, zu dem die Verbindung regelmäßig über eine mit den Ziffernfolgen 0190 oder 0900 beginnende Nummer hergestellt wird, tritt .... ein weiteres Rechtsverhältnis hinzu. Neben der die technische Seite des Verbindungsaufbaus betreffenden und im Rahmen des Telefondienstvertrages zu erbringenden Dienstleistung des Netzbetreibers (vgl. §3 Nr. 16, 19 TKG) entsteht *ein Rechtsverhältnis mit dem Anbieter der die inhaltliche Seite des Vorgangs betreffenden Dienstleistung*. Bei dieser weiteren Dienstleistung handelt es sich um Teledienste im Sinne des Teledienstegesetzes (Senatsurteil vom 22. November 2001 aaO, m.w.N.). "
BGH - Urteil v. Urt. v. 04.03.2004 - Az.: III ZR 96/03
http://www.dialerundrecht.de/Entscheidungen/bgh040304.htm

*2. AG Neumünster*
"Bei der Inanspruchnahme von Mehrwertdiensten entsteht eine vertragliche Beziehung *nur zu dem Diensteanbieter* (so auch: Fluhme, NJW 2002, 3519 (3521); KG, MMR 2003; 399 (400-402); J. Hoffmann, ZIP 2002, 1705 (1706); Demmel/Skrobotz, CR 1999, 561 (564); Reifer, NJW 2001, 19*12 (1913); Spindler, JZ2002, 408 (409); Härting, DB 2002, 2147 (2148)). 
Ein gesondertes Verbindungsentgelt schuldet der Anspruchnehmer hier nicht, die Kosten der Verbindung sind in der dem Mehrwertdiensteanbieter zu zahlenden Vergütung enthalten. Dies ergibt sich schon daraus, dass bei Mehrwertdiensterufnummern der gesetzlichen Definition nach neben Telekommunikationsdienstleistungen - dem Verbindungsaufbau - weitere Dienstleistungen angeboten (vgl. § 13 a TKV) werden. Es ist hier ein einheitliches Entgelt geschuldet. *Die Netzbetreiber bekommen ihren Gebührenanteil von den Mehrwertdiensteanbietern, nicht von den Nutzern.*
Die Klägerin [ Anm.: in Deinem Fall die Deutsche Telekom AG ] verlangt Vergütung für die behauptete Inanspruchnahme sogenannter Mehrwertdienste. Diese Mehrwertdienste sind aber nach dem Vortrag der Klägerin [ ~ Deutsche Telekom AG ] nicht von der Zedentin [ Anm.: in Deinem Fall: die Intexus GmbH, Berlin, Gegenstand des Unternehmens laut Handelsregistereintragung Entwicklung, Vertrieb und Vermarktung von Telekommunikationsdienstleistungen jeder Art auf dem Gebiet der Mobil- und Festnetztelefonie, der Internetnutzung und des Servicetelefonnummernbereichs sowie Zahlungssysteme im Bereich Kreditkarten und Lastschriften. ],  sondern von Dritten [ in Deinem Fall: vom "Anbieter der die *inhaltliche* Seite des Vorgangs betreffenden Dienstleistung" (BGH: s.o.) ] erbracht worden. 

 Die Zedentin [ ~ Intexus GmbH ] konnte die angeblichen Leistungsansprüche daher nicht an die Klägerin [ ~ Deutsche Telekom AG ] abtreten. "
So die überzeugende Begründung in einer Entscheidung des
Amtsgericht Neumünster, Urt. v. 8. April 2004 - Az.: 32 C 1836/03
http://www.dialerundrecht.de/Entscheidungen/agneumuenster080404.htm

( Der Nummernbetreiber wollte hier Ansprüche aus der Erbringung von Mehrwertdiensten an eine klagende Inkasso-Firma abgetreten haben, die er aber *nicht inhaltlich* selbst erbracht haben wollte, sondern wo er nur die wertneutrale Telekommunikations-Dienste der Abrechnung und des Zugangs zu den eigentlichen (Mehrwert-) Inhalten geleistet haben wollte. )

Nach eigener Darstellung erbringt die Intexus GmbH nämlich nicht selbst die die *inhaltliche* Seite des Vorgangs betreffenden Dienstleistungen ( ~ Sex-Chats, Live-Darbietungen, Gesprächsführungen usw. ), sondern erbringt nur die wertneutralen Telekommunikationsdienstleistungen, auf deren Grundlage erst die eigentliche Erbringung der *inhaltlichen* Seite der Dienstleistungen erfolgt. 



> "Wir wurden daher beauftragt, das gerichtliche Mahnverfahren einzuleiten und die Zwangsvollstreckung gegen Sie zu betreiben." Sie setzen mir eine Frist bis zum 28.5, bzw. bieten sie eine ratenzahlung an. Ich bin weiterhin der Meinung, daß, abgesehen von der Tatsache, daß mir diese Kosten durch nichts bewußt gemacht wurden



Ich persönlich vertrete die Ansicht, daß 
- der Anbieter der Dienste  (welchen Inhalts denn?) Dir die Voraussetzungen für einen Vertragsschluß nachzuweisen hätte ( was er nicht (durch einen Dritten) schon dadurch tun (lassen) kann, daß schlicht auf die Anmeldung eines Anwählprogramms hingewiesen wird ),
- ein möglicher Dritter ( Deutsche Telekom AG, Intexus GmbH, usw. )  die Abtretung der (soweit überhaupt begründeten) Vergütungsansprüche des Mehrwertdienste-Anbieters nachzuweisen hätte, bevor er daraus ein Forderungsrecht gegen Dich herleiten wollte.

( Der Anbieter und Betreiber eines Kreditkarten-Systems wird schließlich auch nicht zum Anbieter fremder [mittels dieses Bezahlsystems abzurechnenden Vergütungen für]  Leistungen, wie etwa die Erbringung von Dienstleistungen oder die Lieferung von Waren. )

gal.


----------



## dvill (15 Mai 2004)

> Weis eigentlich jemand ob die Firmen deren Dialer von der REGTP entzogen wurden Widerspruch eingelegt haben ?


Bekannt ist immerhin, dass der gerichtliche Streit um das Verbot der Rechnungslegung für die ersten 400.000 Dialer mit kompetenter Hilfe auf Seiten der Anbieter die Rechtswirksamkeit der Entscheidung der RegTP in vollem Umfang bestätigt hat.

Das war so etwas wie die Feuertaufe der neuen Regelungen. Natürlich wird weiter fleißig widersprochen, um möglichst lange den noch nicht bestandskräftigen Status aufrecht zu erhalten, aber die Aussichten auf Änderung der Entscheidungen sind ärmlich.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (15 Mai 2004)

Was währe wenn die Entscheidung dder REGTP falsch gewesen ist ?
Fallen dann Zinsen und weitere Kosten an wenn ich mich auf den Entzug der Registrierung berufen habe ?

Anscheinend klagt ja uach die Telekom weiter ?


----------



## dvill (15 Mai 2004)

"Was wäre, wenn"-Überlegungen mit unwahrscheinlichen Annahmen helfen normalerweise nicht weiter. Warum sollte man den Entscheidungen einer Bundesbehörde so wenig Vertrauen entgegenbringen?

Zum Erste-Hilfe-Kasten geht es hier lang.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Qoppa (15 Mai 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Anscheinend klagt ja uach die Telekom weiter ?



Wo denn?

Wenn ich es richtig verfolgt habe, ist die Telekom in letzter Zeit ziemlich entgegenkommend geworden, - für ihre Verhältnisse, versteht sich: man muß also schon etwas energisch auftreten.


----------



## KatzenHai (16 Mai 2004)

dotshead schrieb:
			
		

> Lieber Dietmar,
> 
> ich denke auch die RegTP beschäftigt Juristen, die sich mit der Materie beschäftigen. Warum sollte also eine Behörde mit schwammigen Begriffen wie: "nach Ansicht der RegTP" arbeiten, wenn definitiv kein Zahlungsanspruch besteht?
> 
> ...



Eben weil in der RegTP Juristen und andere "staatsbürgerlich" Geschulte herum laufen, wissen die, dass sie zur Exekutive gehören - und eben weder zur Legislative noch zur Jurisprudenz. Und ich würde als RegTP-Beamter auch nicht abschließend dazu Stellung nehmen, dass nicht z.B. der EuGH 2009 urplötzlich entscheidet, dass die ganzen Vorschriften EU-widrig sind - dies ist nämlich überhaupt nicht Aufgabe der RegTP.

Das deutsche Zivilrecht wird durch den Gesetzgeber geregelt, den Bürger mit Leben gefüllt und die Gerichte entschieden - in diesem Satz kommen Behörden nicht vor.

... zurück zum Thema!


----------



## Anonymous (14 Juni 2004)

*Intexus GmbH*

Zum gleichen Sachverhalt, wie oben geschildert wurde auch ich über den Nuckel gezogen. 
Diese Truppe stellt über die Telecom PSR-Verbindungen für über 170 € in Rechnung. Die Telecom schreib mir das Gleiche wie oben gelesen.
Ich habe keine Seite angeklickt und fühle mich unschuldig und ohnmächtig gegenüber solchen Praktiken. Ich werde keinesfalls zahlen, bzw. habe mein Lastschrifteinzug rückgängig gemacht. Aber die Sprache der Telecom in Wort (Hot-Line) und Schrift( Antwort auf meine Reklamation) ist schon derbe. 
Ich danke Euch für Euren Schriftwechsel, ich konnte viele Hinweise gebrauchen.
Wer weiß wie das weiter geht, denn da ich eine Telefonanlage habe, konnte ich im laufenden Monat schonwieder diese 0900 Nummern entdecken. 
Man ist völlig verunsichert und hat kaum noch Spaß am Internet


----------



## Anonymous (14 Juni 2004)

*Intexus GmbH*

@ Radsportler,

sperre sicherheitshalber sämtliche 0900er, 0190er, 0137er und alle Auslands-Nummern bei der Telekom. Dann ist die Chance relativ hoch, künftig vor Mehrwertdienstleistern und Ihren ungewünschten Angeboten einigermaßen sicher zu sein.

mfg

Paul-Merlin


----------



## Qoppa (15 Juni 2004)

@ Radsportler
es wäre sicherlich sinnvoll, wenn Du genau versuchst nachzuvollziehen, wie der Dialer auf Deinen Computer gekommen ist und sich verhält.

PS: laß Dich von der Telekom nicht ins Bockshorn jagen, - die meisten hier machen die Erfahrung, daß man ziemlich resolut auftreten muß.


----------

